# Stream Small Mouths



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I was wondering what everyone uses for small mouth in streams such as Big Darby and Deer Creek. I have had my most success on Rooster Tails but would like to try something different this year that would hopefully produce some :B 


thanks guys


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

You wont use anything other than ROOSTERTAILS ANYWAY!


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

I use to fish big and little darby alot, I used minnows with bobbers and softcrawls, helgramites also. Various lures , white rooster tails ect. But always had the best luck with live bait


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

twistertail said:


> You wont use anything other than ROOSTERTAILS ANYWAY!




I'm trying to try other baits but it's hard when I land so many fish with those things. I never get :S


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

My main river smallie baits are:

#1- Tubes, mostly in pumpkin seed. 

#2- Smaller floating rapalas or other floating, shallow running cranks. 

#3- rebel mini-craw cranks.

Usually, my stream pack just contains these baits with a few different sized jigs heads for the tubes. I might throw in some roostertails, twister tail grubs or smallish willow leaf spinner baits. 

Steve


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Tubes!

That's it, you don't need anything else.

OK, maybe a Senko every now and then.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

you guys texas rig the tubes for streams or use a jighead like you would with a twistertail?


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

I use jig heads that are designed for tubes. These are made so that the weight is actually inside the tube. I forget who makes the ones I like (maybe Gizit?).

I'll also use regular jig heads or a t-rig with a bullet weight. These work fine but the jig heads made for tubes help keep the bait from getting hung under rocks as much. I'd go with regular jig heads before I'd use a t-rig if I had the choice (harder for the fish to throw the lure).

Steve


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

I use tubes in any color of dark green rigged on a #1 long shanked hook with a split shot above it if necessary. I usually use a 2½ or a 3" tube, nothing bigger in the rivers up here.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I used to fish a variety, now I only fish tubes rigged with a 1/8 oz. jighead


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I lied, I occassionaly fish white spinnerbaits as well


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Spinnerbaits don't work--especially 1/5 ounce chartreuse ones  I never outfish anyone on the Big Darby with these terrible lures. Just leave them at home, or better yet, leave them on the stump next to the bridge and I'll dispose of them for you.

I will be throwing more tubes down there this year. Spinnerbaits often find the bigguns, but they often "blow up" on the spinnerbait and the tube is the throwback bait.

Strike the last comment about spinnerbaits finding the bigguns. I meant they don't work.


----------



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

Tubes, spinners, and shallow running Rapalas.....same as everyone else!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Tubes:

3.5 Snoozers Road Kill Camo

3/0 EWG

1/8oz EZ rattling tube weigh

Tex-posed

I have also been using Mega Strike on my tubes for the last two years, and I think that the smallies hold on longer.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Dave when the creek is back to normal we'll give it a try for some smallies. I have some tubes that I have been using the last few years and been doing really good with them, you can try them out and see what ya think. Also case hellgramites are pretty good.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

My favorites:

#1 mepps aglia spinner w/brown tail
#2 small shallow running rapala in black and silver
#3 tubes-browns and greens
#4 small buzz bait

For numbers of fish, I'll drift a fresh caught crawdad and for big fish, I like a black jitterbug worked along weed edges and other cover.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Minnows under bobbers,I always cast up stream and let them float down.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

My Favorite bait for large numbers is a small silver or fire tiger bomber A shallow running crankbaits. For few numbers but bigger smallies I like to use big twister tails or better yet just about any kind of big shallow running cranks.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I like live bait best, but if i go artificial, I have had good luck with Rapala Shad Raps, Wally Divers and Rebel Craws. Inline spinners such as the blue fox and Mepps are always a good go-to bait.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I got some tubes, gonna throw them at Hargus tomarow!!!

we need to get that canoe out this summer when it gets warm and float the creek, since it is your canoe, I'll do all the hard work and catch the fish!!!!!


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll second what Rooster said, TUBES!!!!!! I've caught my biggest fish here on the Hocking using dark color tubes, especially brown. I always texas rigged them until this year. I picked up some tube hooks from Bass Pro that allow the weight to be put inside of the tube's body. The weight is 1/8 ounce with a 3/0 hook, I think. I used them once and hook size seemed a little small for the size tube I usually use.
Sometimes I will also use a small craw crank, but usually its tubes around any cover I can find.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Dave If we put in back at Carls and float down to McClean Mill we will catch some smallies for sure! There are some great holes through there. There are a few spots that look like the would be great for catfish too, we'll have to have a few rods ready for catfish and we can catch some small sunfish and use for cut bait. Any chance of you getting a Satuday off sometime? We would have to make a full day of it, I know that would be hard to fish and canoe all day long but I think we can do it.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Saturdays are few and FAR FAR between being that I have to be in charge and run the store on Saturdays. I am off Sundays though


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm up for some cats tooo. I havn't catfished for a couple of years, I used to fish deer creek 4-5 nights a week for cats.


I'll have to go over my UL reel before we go, I think I stripped it out at the crappie tournament (don't ask) but other then that whenever the creek drops I'm ready to go


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I might be able to get a Sunday, that is usually wife and baby day but I'll see what i can do. I bet you will have plenty of time to get that pole ready before the creek get back to normal


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I gotta tear it apart, I THOUGHT that I hooked Shammo!!!!

Fishing Hargus this afternoon for some BASS!!!!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

look out for the snakes!


----------



## juniormintz (Apr 11, 2004)

Bomber fat A, red craw color, runs 4-8 ft. Make sure you are in contact with the rocks on along the bottom.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

HOLY MOLY!!  Where did you catch that smallie? Nice fish.


----------



## juniormintz (Apr 11, 2004)

I am a senior at Miami University, there is a small creek that runs out of Acton lake. When i caught her the stream was almost not even flowing. Got'er in October last fall. Measured at 22in and had to be every bit of 6lbs. Oh yeah 4 lb test fireline with an ultralight pole= time of my life!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Man that had to been AWSOME!! I see your from Circleville, me too, you fish Darby much?


----------



## juniormintz (Apr 11, 2004)

No, i have not done enough exploring in central ohio, none of my buddies fish any of the streams. Id like to met up with some of you central guys and do some stream fishing sometime, that way i could learn a few spots


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Let me know when you are in town and we can hook up and hit Darby or Deer Creek. Some great smallie action in Darby, I've never caught any the size of that one you got but there are lots of them in there.


----------



## juniormintz (Apr 11, 2004)

sounds great twister, believe it or not if you look in that picture you can't even see the stream, thats because it wasn't moving and the widest it gets is about 20-30 feet. Most of that is shallow though, the true stream is about 10 ft. wide


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Those small streams will surprise you sometimes. You know where Yellowbud Creek is, over towards Williamsport? Well we was seining in there a few years ago and pulled the net up and there was a 16 or 17 inch smallie in there! Yellowbud is only a few feet wide in most places.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I seen the Circleville in your info and was thinking the same thing twistertail probbly was. I was hoping you would say darby!!!!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

After seeing that pic and the Circleville I sure was thinking about the Big D!! Maybe we'll find one like that in there this year.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice bass Juniormintz, I'm hoping to come across one that big this year on the Hocking!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I use those plastic things along with some that have metal in them or even some made out of wood. 
Tubes, lizards, tubes, spinnerbaits, tubes, soft jerkbaits, tubes, jigs, tubes, well you get the picture. Nice smally in the picture.


----------



## juniormintz (Apr 11, 2004)

There have got to be smallies in the Bid D that size with out a doubt. If they are in the creek that I fish they will be in there. I would even venture to say there are probably some state records in these small streams that nobody fishes, Salt Creek comes to mind in fact. Ill give you guys a hint, find an old covered bridge somewhere or a place where there are water breaks with blasted around it and you will find the biggest smallie you have ever seen!


----------



## JohnBoat (Apr 21, 2004)

When you throw tubes, do you just let them bounce along the bottom with the current or should I work them in slow...or a combination?


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

you'll have to hit up darby when your up in round town sometime. get a hold of me if you want


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i said it once and ill say it again a white jig head


----------

